# Auto boot into recovery



## mfungah (Oct 13, 2011)

Where did i go wrong? After i flashed CWM touch recovery it has auto booted into recovery after plugging into any power source after being turned off. To recreate this, in steps:

1. Turn off Thunderbolt.
2. Plug into power source.
3. Wait a second. 
4. Unplug.
5. Bam, CWM Touch.

Am I the only one who has ever had a recovery issue as this?


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

I had it happen on my DX but I think that had to do with the bootstrap recovery startup. I've never had it happen on my Bolt though. In clockwork you can select "erase recovery" and try flashing it again maybe? I know it's not a fix but it's all I can think of.

Sent from my CM9 Touchpad


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

mfungah said:


> Where did i go wrong? After i flashed CWM touch recovery it has auto booted into recovery after plugging into any power source after being turned off. To recreate this, in steps:
> 
> 1. Turn off Thunderbolt.
> 2. Plug into power source.
> ...


Same problem here.
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/16995-Clockworkmod-Recovery-Touch-available-for-Thunderbolt
Clockworkmod Recovery Touch available for Thunderbolt

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it is supposed to do that, its easier than going through bootloader if something goes wrong

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

I remember this happening with the original clockwork mod recovery for the thunderbolt back in the early days. It was fixed in an update. I wonder if Koush is aware of it? He's working on a lot of devices at the moment.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## mfungah (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose that I'm not alone, and it is out there. But whether or not that is supposed to be the case... I am just not sure. I will erase recovery and reflash to see. I originally flashed via adb, so now I will use fastboot to erase and reflash. I will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## mfungah (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope it is meant to boot automatically, because erasing and reflashing didn't change it...


----------



## Boostjunky (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, think of it this way... It's actually a convenient feature in the event that your power button breaks. How else would you get your phone to power up? Maybe that's the point of the whole touch recovery idea...

If you lose your hardware buttons, you can still boot the phone by plugging it in, and still wipe/flash ROMs without any hardware buttons at all.

Just a thought. Don't know if it was intentional on Koush's part, anyway.


----------

